# Error 2000 with QuickTime and help with adding .mp4 files to itunes



## nellyhoose (Jul 4, 2008)

I recently reformated my harddrive and restored my iPod. When I did this I lost part of my iTunes library. Now I am trying to add some converted .mp4 video files to iTunes and it isn't working. The files will not play on QuickTime either, I get this stupid error message 2000 (a necessary data reference could not be resolved) that I can't seem to work around. When I try to play the files on a different video player it works just fine. 

The big problem is that when I try to add the previously converted .mp4 files to iTunes it doesn't do anything. I tryed adding the folder and iTunes looks like it's adding it but nothing. I downloaded a test file from apple directly and that was added just fine. I am currently trying to reconvert the files with ImToo iPod Movie Converter but I got this error message when I tried the wizard - there was no audio/video available.

These are the parameters that showed up for the source file:
Bee Movie.MP4
Summary:
Duration: 01:18:07
Bit rate: 821kbps
Video:
Format: h264
Size: 320x176
Frame rate: 25.00fps
Audio:
Format: mpeg4aac
Bit rate: 0kbps
Sample rate: 44100Hz
Channels: Stereo

I admit I'm a bit of a noob in regards to all of this stuff. All I want to be able to do is put my video files back on iTunes and I can't. 

I searched and searched installed a bunch of codecs that I probably don't need, tried the quicktime alternative, installed a couple different converters and nothing seems to work.

Please help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

moved you to gadet section


----------



## nellyhoose (Jul 4, 2008)

I did find a temp fix on another forum. I was able to add the video files thru winamp to my ipod and now there on the ipod. iTunes still isn't letting me add them, but oh well. I'm willing to settle for this. 

Now I am really really really confused. After I spent 2 days working with winamp I moved all of the .mp4 video files to the iTunes folder, and addied that folder to itunes. Now for some odddddd reason the files are actually added to iTunes. Don't get me wrong I am thrilled with this, I just don't understand how or why it happened. Especially because this didn't happen until after I started working with winamp.

Did it have something to do with being in the iTunes directory, was it because I had previously converted the files .m4v with winamp?

If somebody can tell me so that I know what I have to do in the future if this happens again it would be greatly appreciated.


----------

